

Rethinking long tail theory - Specstacular
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article.cfm?articleid=2338

======
Specstacular
Interesting take on netflix, amazon etc... seems to quash considerable element
of Chris Anderson's arguments with real data...

Will be interested to see who win's netflix's competition too...

